# 2nd Quiz searchword



## David H (Feb 7, 2017)

*Find 20 things associated with flooring.









____________________________

Answers will appear in this grid as they are solved.

1. underlay
2. lino
3. brush
4. polish
5. carpet
6. laminate
7. wool
8. stone
9. slippers
10. paint
11. wood
12. concrete
13. seal
14. synthetic
15. tile
16. grippers
17. cleaner
18. vacuum
19. clay
20. mat (given)

*
*Good Luck*


----------



## grovesy (Feb 7, 2017)

Underlay


----------



## grovesy (Feb 7, 2017)

Lino.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2017)

Brush


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2017)

Polish


----------



## grovesy (Feb 7, 2017)

Carpet.


----------



## Robin (Feb 7, 2017)

Laminate
Wool
Stone
Slippers
Paint


----------



## David H (Feb 7, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Underlay


Well done Grovesy and welcome.


----------



## David H (Feb 7, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Lino.


Well done grovesy.


----------



## David H (Feb 7, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Brush


Well done Alan (thought you didn't do Searchword or Crossword - see how easy it is)


----------



## grovesy (Feb 7, 2017)

Wood.


----------



## David H (Feb 7, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Carpet.


Well spotted grovesy


----------



## David H (Feb 7, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Wood.


WOW! you're getting these hand over fist.


----------



## David H (Feb 7, 2017)

Robin said:


> Laminate
> Wool
> Stone
> Slippers
> Paint


Well done Robin (didn't think anybody would think of slippers)


----------



## Robin (Feb 7, 2017)

Concrete
Seal


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2017)

David H said:


> Well done Alan (thought you didn't do Searchword or Crossword - see how easy it is)


Searchword possible - Crosswords impossible!


----------



## Lindarose (Feb 7, 2017)

Synthetic


----------



## Contused (Feb 7, 2017)

GRIPPERS


----------



## Lindarose (Feb 7, 2017)

Tile


----------



## David H (Feb 7, 2017)

Robin said:


> Concrete
> Seal


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Feb 7, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Synthetic


Well done Lindarose.


----------



## David H (Feb 7, 2017)

Contused said:


> GRIPPERS


Well done Contused


----------



## David H (Feb 7, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Tile


Well done Lindarose.


----------



## David H (Feb 7, 2017)

*Clue Time:

For the last word.
*
*Partially covered, *


----------



## Robin (Feb 7, 2017)

Vacuum
Cleaner


----------



## David H (Feb 7, 2017)

Robin said:


> Vacuum
> Cleaner


Well done Robin 2 words there (not dirty, some sucker)


----------



## David H (Feb 8, 2017)

*Further Clues:*

*Grippers and underlay are required for full coverage.*


----------



## Robin (Feb 8, 2017)

Clay
I can find 'solid' but can't make it fit the clue


----------



## David H (Feb 8, 2017)

Robin said:


> Clay
> I can find 'solid' but can't make it fit the clue


Well done Robin the song is Concrete and Clay since we had concrete the answer must be clay.

*As regards second clue grippers and underlay are required for full coverage (previous clue was partial cover)*


----------



## David H (Feb 8, 2017)

*Can't believe I have to give you this after all the clues.

Clue: Partial covering Ans: Mat
Further Clue: Grippers and underlay are needed for full cover - Carpet*


----------

